# Chub Questions



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm thinking about doing some cattin. I have a spot that I want to fish and I know I can get Creek Chubs there. I am wondering how to rig them? The spot I want to fish is a logjam under a bridge. I think the water is 8+ in that area of the river. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Just use a slip rig, and fish in front of the jam.


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

Jack, Should I hook them near the dorsel fin? I assume you are talking about fishing them live.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Yep Timmy Boy- Through the fin since you will no doubt be casting them... When in a boat and drifting, I hook them in the lips ...........Good Luck with the cattin !!! And remember, with chubs you have to let the water climatize SLOWLY, otherwords, where you catch them , let that water warm up gradully so the chubs won't die as soon as they hit the river water or lake water. Creek water is alot cooler......... I usually catch my chubs early and let them sit on the side of the house (ariated of course). By the time I go in the evening, the water has warmed up to the correct temp..... Good luck... CATKING


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Be careful when casting them if hooking them through the back. They're a soft fish and tend to tear easily. Chubs and suckers are about the only fish I prefer to hook through the lips.


----------



## shuvlhed1 (Apr 13, 2004)

That's right, hook them through the eyes. Just ease the hook point in right on the back edge of their eyeball. Gently poke around, the hook will pass straight through with no effort. Do not puncture the eyeball, but through their eye socket on the back side of their eyeball. Don't think this will work with circle hooks.


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

I have never used shinners or heard of anyone using them. Chubs, goldfish, bulegills and, my favorite, sun fich are the typical ones. Shinners are more numerous than chubs. Are they just not good bait or what?


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I've used common shiners often, and have done well with them. However, they aren't very hardy and die easily. Also, they don't get quite as big as chubs. I can get a lot more chubs of the size I want than I can shiners.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

The shop where I get bait once in awhile carries LARGE shiners I'm talking 6-8 " ones ......I " climatize " them like I do my chubs and I've kept them alive for a couple weeks in a plastic garbage can on the shade side of the house... The trick is to let them warm up SLOWLY once you get them home from where you got them... If you stop on the way fishing and get shiners, they usually die.. I let them climatize for at least a full day..... Myself and cwcarper were catchin 12 " shiners up north and using them for pike bait.... Man, if I could only get some of those down here..........


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Your right, climatizing them is critical. My problem is they would never last too long on the hook. Plus, I can never keep the channel cats off them.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Yep, you are right about the channels... It hurts like hell to have a channel cat swallow a $1.50 piece of live bait that is targeting flatheads...  Like I said , me and cwcarper were catching HUGE shiners up in Wisconsin , some were golden shiners, and using them for pike... But the turtles liked them also.........  I'll stick to green sunfish and goldfish....


----------

